# Warning re Penn Treaty



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

A long time ago when I was pricing LongTermCare Insurance for here in Canada, Penn Treaty was one of only two providers. So I assume there are Canadians who hold their policies.

This link shows that their policies are being distributed to other companies, and you should keep watch of what is happening.


----------

